# Let's see those LE thunder chickens!!



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Me and my wife had a fun weekend in N Utah. She was my main priority for getting a bird. Maybe next weekend, I hope. She had a couple chances Saturday and didn't connect. After we had the first flock come in, we had a second flock get to 30 yards. My wife had a good solid shot, but refused to take it. She didn't want to take it because she wanted to see me get one with a bow. I had two misses with my bow at 40 yards. One left with out his breast feathers haha.

So anyways, I decided to head back up today and my wife couldn't make it. This time I took the A5. It was a cold morning as they were dead quiet and stayed in the roost for a good hour latter than yesterday. I finally had a flock come in un announced and picked this guy off with a 9" beard. I guess the bright side is now we can concentrate on filling my wife's tag next weekend. Good luck guys, lets see pics and stories of your birds.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Opening day...Youngest boy and I both pulled the trigger!


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Sweet


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Opening Day


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)




----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Hal, those are some beautiful Merriams. It is a good year for LE turkeys for sure.


----------



## hunter24 (Oct 20, 2010)

we killed 4 out of the 5 tags we had


----------



## Redman82 (Apr 12, 2012)

*Wife finally connected*

After 6 trips my wife finally filled her tag.


----------

